# documents for visa medical Mumbai



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi
For visa subclass 189 medical I m going to lilavati hospital in Mumbai 

I have been advised to carry passport and trn number copy.

Do I need to carry photos ? Do I need to do fasting ? 

Regards

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

To the best of my knowledge,

No you do not need to carry any photos and do not need to fast.

More information here:

Arranging a Health Examination

What to bring

You must take the following to your health examination:

an eMedical referral letter, a Health Examinations list or other equivalent documentation provided to you by the department which indicates your HAP ID, HRI or TRN
a valid passport
your prescription spectacles or contact lenses (if applicable)
existing specialist and/or other relevant medical reports for known medical conditions
any previous chest x-rays.

What forms will I need?

For information on completing your health examinations online through an enabled clinic.
See: Electronic Health Processing

If you are completing your health examinations at a clinic which does not have eMedical available, you can download and print the required forms below:
See:
Form 26 – Medical examination for an Australian visa ( 153K B PDF file)
Form 160 – Radiological report on chest x-ray of an applicant for an Australian visa ( 102K B PDF file)

Hope this information helps.

All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

thanks for your reply.

i got my medicals done at an ehealth centre in mumbai

by when should i expect the 
Health, Evidence of Recommended
to become 
Health, Evidence of Received


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

I planned to do medical along with my partner and daughter in chennai.
How long will it take to complete medical?
Is it possible for three persons to do medical on same day?


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

lachuupriya said:


> I planned to do medical along with my partner and daughter in chennai.
> How long will it take to complete medical?
> Is it possible for three persons to do medical on same day?


If it is eMedical, you can finish medicals for all your family on same day. It can take upto 10 days but generally uploaded within 5 days. If there is any further reference, it may take much longer.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

lachuupriya said:


> I planned to do medical along with my partner and daughter in chennai.
> How long will it take to complete medical?
> Is it possible for three persons to do medical on same day?



Hello lachuupriya,

The health examination is typically completed within a few hours, depending on the number of people in the queue. 

Yes, your partner and daughter can undergo their health examinations on the same day.

Your Panel Clinic will upload the results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.

Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.

At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...

A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will referred...

It appears that some Health Examinations are referred for purposes of quality assurance.

You case officer will contact you if any problem is encountered during processing of your medicals.

Once you satisfy the Health Requirement, your visa application will be processed further.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

icriding said:


> Hello lachuupriya,
> 
> The health examination is typically completed within a few hours, depending on the number of people in the queue.
> 
> ...


Thanks icriding for the detailed info. 

How to track your case at Health Operation Center to check if it is "auto-cleared" or "referred"?
So far what I have read is that the only way to see the progress on your medicals is to check if "Organize your heath examinations" link has disappeared in your visa application.

Is there any other way to check the progress of you medicals?

Thanks,
joejohn


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

joejohn said:


> Thanks icriding for the detailed info.
> 
> How to track your case at Health Operation Center to check if it is "auto-cleared" or "referred"?
> So far what I have read is that the only way to see the progress on your medicals is to check if "Organize your heath examinations" link has disappeared in your visa application.
> ...


Hello joejohn,

To the best of my knowledge, only your case officer can inform you if your medicals
have been cleared or referred.

Some members on this forum have sent an email to the Health Operation Center but have not revived conclusive information i.e they were informed that their case officer would provide further advice. 

A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will referred...

The "Organize your heath examinations" link appears and disappears, possibly when the system undergoes scheduled maintenance.

I have had the medical link disappear for an entire weekend only to reappear on Monday morning! 

Don't worry, check again later and have patience

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks a lot icridind


----------



## amandawilliams (Sep 2, 2013)

indianinact said:


> thanks for your reply.
> 
> i got my medicals done at an ehealth centre in mumbai
> 
> ...


Hi,

Would you please share the name of the clinic where you got the emedicals done in Mumbai and how much did it cost you?

Regards,
Amanda


----------

